# Drywall direction



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

I built a 22 x 26 garage with 9ft walls. I have always put sheetrock up on walls vertically and running with the rafters. Now I am being told that you get less bow if you lay the sheetrock on its side and stack it and run the ceiling sheetrock across the rafters. I didn't like laying it down because for one reason I would have to cut a one foot wide strip because of the 9ft ceilings and if I did I would think that I would want to have it at the bottom in case it got wet and want to replace it. While I am at it what about insulation in the attic? I used to think that you used unfaced fiberglass. Can you use faced batts and staple to the rafters before the sheetrock goes up?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Get 54" wide sheets made for working with 9' ceiling hieghts


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

1 plus to going horizontal is not having to mud to much at the 9' height.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I like running them vertical myself, - - but most drywallers will tell you they prefer horizontal, - - easier to spackle across then up and down. 

I prefer vertical because it provides a flatter wall overall.

Running the sheets horizontal is also 'friendlier' to sloppy framing than running them vertical. I do all phases myself so bad framing doesn't become an issue.

Drywallers will claim that vertical seams on walls will crack more. I've never had a problem with that, - - or for that matter, ever even witnessed anyone else having a problem with that.

They'll also claim drywall's 'grain-lines' make it stronger running perpendicular to framing. Although this is true, I say it's not on the walls to 'strengthen' them, - - it's only job is to provide a flat wall surface and to hold itself up, - - that being said, - - the grain-line direction running perpendicular to the framing IS important on ceilings, - - not so much for strength but for 'sagging' issues.

These diversionary reasons, IMO, - - side-step the real issue which goes back to what I first said, - - they PREFER to spackle horizontal.

Whether you choose to go horizontal or vertical, - - you can get drywall either wider or longer to accomodate your needs.


OK, you drywallers out there - - BRING IT ON!! :whistling


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, if the garage is heated use faced batts stapled to the rafters, - - otherwise use unfaced, - - you can hold them up with 'insulation wire-supports', then lay up your rock.

P.S. Your drywall should be enough 'above' floor level so it can't get wet. Cover the gap with PVC trim (or anything else that won't wick up water).


----------



## BlkBart54 (Oct 22, 2005)

Running horizontal is the only right way to go. Increases strength of building like a big dog. Standing up is for lazy ,uninformed wannabe,s.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I prefer horizontal, makes hanging and taping much faster and easier,as I generally work alone. My suppliers only stock 5/8" in 54" wide (mostly used in commercial work), but 1/2" can be special ordered.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

BlkBart54 said:


> Running horizontal is the only right way to go. Increases strength of building like a big dog. Standing up is for lazy ,uninformed wannabe,s.


Boy, - - you're just full of information. You're probably really a genius, but you don't wanna give yourself away, huh?? Good Job.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

firemike said:


> I prefer horizontal, makes hanging and taping much faster and easier,as I generally work alone. My suppliers only stock 5/8" in 54" wide (mostly used in commercial work), but 1/2" can be special ordered.


I agree the hanging and taping is somewhat easier, - - although I will say I usually work alone too, - - and with the right methods, even ceilings don't have to be a problem going solo.

My method for doing ceilings is post #8 in this thread

www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=2591

Like I say, although I've done it plenty both ways, - - I prefer vertical, - - but it does depend somewhat on other factors, - - and I realize most guys prefer to do it horizontal.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom R said:


> I agree the hanging and taping is somewhat easier, - - although I will say I usually work alone too, - - and with the right methods, even ceilings don't have to be a problem going solo.
> 
> My method for doing ceilings is post #8 in this thread
> 
> ...


 Tom,
Have you ever tried using a sheetrock lift for ceilings? I just recently bought one for when I hang my addition, look forward to trying it out.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

jmic said:


> Tom,
> Have you ever tried using a sheetrock lift for ceilings? I just recently bought one for when I hang my addition, look forward to trying it out.


Actually, - - yes, I have, - - and they really do work great, - - although my method is somewhat primitive, it works well, and is a helluva lot cheaper than a lift, - - then again, a new lift IS nice-n-shiny, - - maybe I should at least get the 'cleats' chromed!! :cheesygri 

Seriously, though, - - you won't be sorry you got the lift.

Last time I used one was about 15 years ago, - - what kind did you get and how much did it run you??


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Actually, - - yes, I have, - - and they really do work great, - - although my method is somewhat primitive, it works well, and is a helluva lot cheaper than a lift, - - then again, a new lift IS nice-n-shiny, - - maybe I should at least get the 'cleats' chromed!! :cheesygri
> 
> Seriously, though, - - you won't be sorry you got the lift.
> 
> Last time I used one was about 15 years ago, - - what kind did you get and how much did it run you??


 Ok now don't :laughing: at me I've seen them in Northern for like around $500 then 1 night I was going through E-Bay and saw them for like around $200 and I got the extention to go to 15' think I ended up paying around $240 , Still in the box, still don't need it for about 4 mos. so if ya need one drive up and get it.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Hmm, - - sounds a little cheaper than I woulda' thought, - - just make sure ya wear your best hardhat!! :cheesygri


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

BlkBart54 said:


> Running horizontal is the only right way to go. Increases strength of building like a big dog. Standing up is for lazy ,uninformed wannabe,s.


By the way, - - If I'm for standin' up, - - and you're for layin' down, - - Who'd ya say is LAZY?? :cheesygri :boxing:


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Tom R said:


> My method for doing ceilings is post #8 in this thread
> 
> www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=2591
> 
> Like I say, although I've done it plenty both ways, - - I prefer vertical, - - but it does depend somewhat on other factors, - - and I realize most guys prefer to do it horizontal.


Tom, never tried it your way, will try it next time and see how it works. I hang ceilings with deadmen, lean one against the wall and set the end of the drywall on it and lift the other end and place the deadman under it, and reposition the other. I can hang 12 foot 5/8" by myself, but as I am knocking at 50, it's getting harder to do. :sad: I like the lifts, used them often, but if I am only hanging 6 or 8 sheets in the typical room, lifts are more work than hanging the drywall - hauling it in, setting it up, pushing it around, using it, taking it apart and hauling it back to the truck, and taking it back, and my drywall wholesaler lets me use one for nothing if I want to. For 16 footers or if I am doing more than 6 or 8 sheets or a high ceiling, I will use a lift, but otherwise just use the deadmen.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree, Mike, - - the lifts are cumbersome to haul around.

Yeah, give the method a try and see if you like it, works good for me, been usin' it for years.


----------



## redwing510 (Jan 28, 2006)

Tom R, not a bad way for ceilings, but for 8's I was brought up to put the damn thing on your head crawl up the horses and screw it with one hand and holding it with your other hand and head (by the way, don't do this with a hat that has that little button on top!:shutup: ). My dad hung for 30 some yrs and this is why his knees and shoulders ate shot (now at 76 yrs old). So all I can say is thank the drywalling god fot the lift. Bringing it in and setting it up will be a big pay off later in life. Also, just a question, "spackling", is that what they call taping and finishing in your part of this world?:laughing: I thought that was for cracks in plaster or a litlle hole here and there.:thumbsup:


----------



## redwing510 (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh I forgot, IMO horizontal with "stretch 54" is the way to go for 9' walls.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey redwing, - - yeah, I'm guilty, - - I call it spackling, - - alright ya got me on a lingo technicality, - - anyways, I don't disagree on a lift being a great tool, - - but I just prefer keepin' it light, simple, and inexpensive with my cleat method. 

Besides, - - using something somebody else thought of doesn't allow me much braggin' room!! :cheesygri


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Over here the biggest sheets we get are 8'x4' and we call the job of fixing them "tacking". I used to have an Irish tacker called Tim who always worked alone and did all the lifting by hand, resting the sheets on his head, lining uo the edge and then nailing up. The usual method would be to fix the board vertically to studwork and perpendicular to ceiling joists. I dont think i could imagine a 12' sheet on my head !


----------



## Pennyroyal's (Sep 24, 2005)

The drywall crew I use hangs all walls horizontal, if a piece is needed to reach the required height they put it below the top bd or at floor level. This allows for mudding and sanding from the floor. Ceiling bd runs perpendicular to the rafters. Any water issues should be dealt with before interior finishes are started. Drywall is not to be considered a structural material. Good luck. Joe.


----------

